# Original of Accucraft's B-D 0-6-0 diesel in USA...



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Just found THIS - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5DBQuUnUoQ&feature=related - whilst looking for something else.

An identical locomotive to the 16mm/SM32/45mm model of the Baguley-Drewry switcher, as made by Accucraft UK.

Now you have no excuse for not running it with a Bachmann Fn3 Mogul or American loco - that's exactly what they are doing on this clip!

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

I had to post this over at GSM as well.
Good clip


----------

